# Is there way to improve stamina?



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

I just posted on the blackmail thread because I dated a minute man that I tried to blackmail into improving his stamina. (Please don't comment here about that response. Comment there if you have one, please.) I guess he didn't know what to do or how to do it and I sure didn't know. But I've wondered ever since if there was a way to do it. 

So, is there anything or any ways to help a guy last longer? I mean, I guess I need responses from guys who were able to accomplish it, as opposed to suggestions from guys who never had to try.

Don't know if this should be in the Men's Clubhouse but here it is.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My ex h had lots of control and had said he used a few different techniques when he was very young, and then after that he just “had control” over when he would go off, but also he was in great physical shape so he could handle the physicality of going for a long time, too.

There are exercises for PE that I’ve read which sound basically like what he said he had done.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Faithful Wife said:


> My ex h had lots of control and had said he used a few different techniques when he was very young, and then after that he just “had control” over when he would go off, but also he was in great physical shape so he could handle the physicality of going for a long time, too.
> 
> There are exercises for PE that I’ve read which sound basically like what he said he had done.


Thanks, FW. You just reminded me that I've heard of exercises, just never know what they were and didn't think to google.

But yep, my husband is like that and also had a boyfriend (before minuteman) like that. They each last(ed) until I say/said when. I love it! It's also very compatible when I/we do the, ahem, control game.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, there is a way. Look up Tantric sex. It teaches how to extend it all.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Just going to echo FW about being in shape.

The better shape I am in, I usually can last longer and have more control.

Unless it has been a long time and I am burning. I can go off like a rocket with a stiff breeze if I go too long without. I refract in about 2 minutes when that happens though so it really doesn't affect a session.

For men who are in really good shape with premature ejaculation? .... If everything is perfectly healthy about them, I would guess something psychological is happening.


----------



## Pac-Man (Jun 5, 2018)

For me, it's all about the position. I have much less control in doggy style. That one is always for the end.

Positions that allow me to use my fingers on her clit while keeping the penetration going make me last as long as I want. I can purposely direct my attention on what I do with my fingers rather than on my ****.

I have looked for a name and illustration of what works best for us in order to make sure that she comes first. Strangely, the closer thing I found is called the "lesbian spoon":
https://www.kinkly.com/definition/14875/lesbian-spooning-position
You can see that if a man is behind, penetration can happen at the same time.

Or something like the Hero here, using my thumb on her clit:
Sex position #188 - Hero. Kamasutra

When it's my turn to get mine, we usually switch to missionary or doggy.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I've never had ED, PE, or stamina issues but I can say back when I was doing triathlon that I did have absolute control. In that sense I will
say physical condition was the key. Otherwise you could ask him about his Grandma right before he gets "there".


----------



## CubsFan89 (Jan 9, 2019)

I don't know if I have a lot of ground to stand on as you know I've only had 1 partner, my wife. But when we first started having sex [obviously 1st time experience for us] I didn't last long 2 - 3 minutes maybe but, I think it was mental thing because I remember being so amped up that it was finally happening I was lucky I lasted that long lol. 

I would say that "practice makes perfect" as soon as I stopped thinking about my orgasms and started focusing on making sure she had multiple instead I could/ can last until she tells me she has had enough and is ready for bed or whatever is planned after the fact.

I would also add that my physical shape hasn't affected this, when we first started we were both 20lbs overweight and over the course of 10 years our weight has fluctuated a lot from extremely athletic to average to slightly overweight etc. This has never effected the stamina aspect at least not in my case.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Exercise in the form of running, jogging, walking, or swimming, along with a regimen of tantric sex with kegels!*


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I would say it depends on the person and their history. I have issues with PE, but I have a long past that has conditioned me to be that way.

I work towards lasting longer, but it is not like progress is that fast. I have been told by professionals that I am somewhat hypersexual and have been since I was molested in 2nd grade and then had chronic exposure to pornography for the rest of my youth. Couple that with a marriage in which getting it over was what my wife wanted early on, and you have the mess I am today.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> Otherwise you could ask him about his Grandma right before he gets "there".


Oh that is too funny, wish I had thought of it back then. But I would think it would have the opposite effect, wouldn't it? LOL



Tasorundo said:


> I would say it depends on the person and their history. I have issues with PE, but I have a long past that has conditioned me to be that way.
> 
> I work towards lasting longer, but it is not like progress is that fast. I have been told by professionals that I am somewhat hypersexual and have been since I was molested in 2nd grade and then had chronic exposure to pornography for the rest of my youth. Couple that with a marriage in which getting it over was what my wife wanted early on, and you have the mess I am today.


Tasorundo, you make me want to give you a great big hug.

Ok, thanks everybody. I was wondering if there was one magic trick or some kind of secret to it. He was physically fit and slim, but I did ask him to start jogging or something. He never did because he didn't have the time with both school and a very demanding business. My husband (and a different former boyfriend) has so much control he lasts forever or can cum on demand. So I guess it can be taught (tantric perhaps) or is a mind over matter kind of thing.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

StarFires said:


> Oh that is too funny, wish I had thought of it back then. But I would think it would have the opposite effect, wouldn't it? LOL


Depends on if she is a GILF.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Just don't hug to tight...……

It isn't that bad and I can usually go for a few minutes these days, but it is difficult to control. I find that I have really focus in on things other than sex and well, that sucks, because I want to focus on the experience of it.

I find I lock in on other things, start to get better, then my wife reacts positively and it can derail the whole thing! It is overall pretty stressful!

I have tried multiple things, breathing, focus, edging and pharmaceuticals.


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

Edging worked great for me and was very enjoyable to boot, it took a lot of concentration at first but became easier within months. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

1. Carefully, very carefully he gets himself to the ragged edge of an orgasm. And then backs away from that outcome. Right after, he will stay very hard but will no longer be close to going over the edge. I’ve done this plenty, it works great.

2. Have him jerk off 2-4 hours before sex and then take a small dose of viagra 12.5 to 25 mg. 








StarFires said:


> I just posted on the blackmail thread because I dated a minute man that I tried to blackmail into improving his stamina. (Please don't comment here about that response. Comment there if you have one, please.) I guess he didn't know what to do or how to do it and I sure didn't know. But I've wondered ever since if there was a way to do it.
> 
> So, is there anything or any ways to help a guy last longer? I mean, I guess I need responses from guys who were able to accomplish it, as opposed to suggestions from guys who never had to try.
> 
> Don't know if this should be in the Men's Clubhouse but here it is.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Tasorundo said:


> I would say it depends on the person and their history. I have issues with PE, but I have a long past that has conditioned me to be that way.
> 
> I work towards lasting longer, but it is not like progress is that fast. I have been told by professionals that I am somewhat hypersexual and have been since I was molested in 2nd grade and then had chronic exposure to pornography for the rest of my youth. Couple that with a marriage in which getting it over was what my wife wanted early on, and you have the mess I am today.


It's off topic, but I am sorry you went through all that.

With regard to stamina, I echo the exercise. Hubby was already great, but now that he has been back on his stricter weight lifting and workout regimen...Ay Caramba!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Tasorundo said:


> I would say it depends on the person and their history. I have issues with PE, but I have a long past that has conditioned me to be that way.
> 
> I work towards lasting longer, but it is not like progress is that fast. I have been told by professionals that I am somewhat hypersexual and have been since I was molested in 2nd grade and then had chronic exposure to pornography for the rest of my youth. Couple that with a marriage in which getting it over was what my wife wanted early on, and you have the mess I am today.


Liked on this for sympathy.

I never developed PE but had a lot of other issues.

Take care


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Condoms...


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Condoms...


 Double bag it and if that doesn't work maybe some duct tape around that.


----------

